# Wraith 80w vs Subdrip 160w



## Raslin (18/9/16)

I can't decide on which of the above squonkers to buy.

I need a squonker to drive dual claptons in a BF Aromamizer RDA. The 60W steamcrave just did not handle it to well.

Your thoughts....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY (19/9/16)

watching this thread closely cause i too am interested in a strong squonker. Good thread thanks man.


----------



## Raslin (19/9/16)

Seems nobody else is interested...


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/9/16)

If that's the choice then the Wraith...

Will tell you in a day or so if you should consider the Therion as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (19/9/16)

Dripbox 160W all the way, mines been in daily use since i got it like 4 months ago. its a solid win

you do have to mess with it, to get it working properly, but to be honest, i own a therion, and for me, the dripbox 160w is just a better fit. 

I run at 130-140W erre'day and it just delivers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (19/9/16)

Good to hear, which attie do you use with it?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (19/9/16)

Raslin said:


> Good to hear, which attie do you use with it?



Heh.... 

Velocity V1, Velocity V2, Phenotype L, Hobo V3, Baal V3, Alliance V2+, VO Competition (fastech thingy), Hastur V2 and a Narda

Stock atty sucks balls tbh. 

To get all those atties to work you do need to fiddle, the 510 on the mod sort of floats, so what you need to do is push the juice tube up, then screw your atty on to make sure its got good contact, then you're golden.


----------



## Raslin (19/9/16)

Wow that's an impressive selection of atties. I have had good use and love my 60W subbox, so am leaning towards the 160w.

The lack of bottles on the wraith worry me, been burnt before with lack of spares on my steamcrave.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (19/9/16)

Raslin said:


> Wow that's an impressive selection of atties. I have had good use and love my 60W subbox, so am leaning towards the 160w.
> 
> The lack of bottles on the wraith worry me, been burnt before with lack of spares on my steamcrave.



I can vouch for the toughness of the kanger bottles, been used daily and they're still going strong.


----------



## Raslin (19/9/16)

I have been through three already, but at least spares are available now.


----------



## Effjh (19/9/16)

The Wraith doesn't use proprietary bottles. You can use any tall 10ml hdpe bottles, so bottles are actually widely available.

I also imagine the Wraith is of better quality.. however, it does sound like you want to run your set up at higher wattages. A single 18650 device will either lack power or battery life in that case, so the Dripbox is probably the better choice for you at the moment. I think Geekvape is bringing out a dual battery squonker soon as well which looks like it might be a winner if you are willing to wait. http://www.geekvape.com/project/gbox-s100/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## M5000 (19/9/16)

I think the Wraith is brilliant and a better device a many ways, but power is a limiting factor and builds are becoming more power hungry, so if you plan on using it for a long time you probably better off with more power. If you love buying gear and see yourself buying a new model in a few months then go for the Wraith. There's new squonkers in the pipeline so you can use the Wraith as your spare, or as a 80W mod with an internal juice storage compartment. It would also work great in a display cabinet!


----------



## Blu_Marlin (19/9/16)

I have not used the Wraith 80w nor the Subdrip 160w but if you want to drive dual claptons and have decent battery life then, on paper, the 160w will be the way to go.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (20/9/16)

I run A dripbox 160 daily, coupled with a tsunami 24, bad ass combo.
Batteries last me a little over 24hours.
Dual claptons, fused claptons zippers, makes no difference.
I do however run at max 75w...(I like my vape cool)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (27/9/16)

So I pulled the trigger on the dripbox, a mean looking sliver one. Thanks for the input from everyone. 

Using a Aromamizer RDA with .5 ohm claptons. Not a bad vape at all.

@GerritVisagie is that tsunami the one with a window? How's the flavour?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (27/9/16)

Raslin said:


> So I pulled the trigger on the dripbox, a mean looking sliver one. Thanks for the input from everyone.
> 
> Using a Aromamizer RDA with .5 ohm claptons. Not a bad vape at all.
> 
> @GerritVisagie is that tsunami the one with a window? How's the flavour?



Yes, I got the window version. 
Flavour is great. With that hollow centrepin it's a match made in heaven
Much better than the dripbox standard RDA. That standard rda also spits like a friggin cobra.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M5000 (27/9/16)

@Raslin nice one man. I just noticed now that you are a Reonaut. The convenience and Chuck Norris characteristics of the Reo aside, what's your comparison in terms of the vape? 

I love the Reo despite all the weak arguments for it, and I still like a Nautilus and a Kayfun so I appreciate simplicity, just curious what are your thoughts..


----------



## Raslin (28/9/16)

@GerritVisagie, I need to get a Tsunami then, my stock attie came with a spit back protected but than mutes the flavour a little.


----------



## GerritVisagie (28/9/16)

Raslin said:


> @GerritVisagie, I need to get a Tsunami then, my stock attie came with a spit back protected but than mutes the flavour a little.



You won't be disappointed, it does have a slight overhang though, 1mm to be exact. 
I'll post a pic for you this afternoon.
If that's a deal breaker, you could get the 22mm version, but imo the pros for the 24 overshadow that small overhang.

I also found that the spit back protector kinda gathers the juice, and then at some point, you take a hit, and you drink cold juice, but I could have done something wrong there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raslin (28/9/16)

@M5000, thanks. I too love my Reo's, the mini is permanently loaded with a palate cleanser juice in a chalice III.

My goto attie is a rogue and I find that they just give a better vape on my 60W dripboxes. The 160w is for playing with higher wattages and checking out claptons at night in front of the box.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (28/9/16)

Oh, by the way. Congrats on the dripbox, may you enjoy it as much as I enjoy mine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raslin (28/9/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> You won't be disappointed, it does have a slight overhang though, 1mm to be exact.
> I'll post a pic for you this afternoon.
> If that's a deal breaker, you could get the 22mm version, but imo the pros for the 24 overshadow that small overhang.
> 
> ...



I can live with the slight overhang, that's not a problem for me. What kills an attie for me is leaking juice. I thing I will pull the trigger on one tonight.


----------



## GerritVisagie (28/9/16)

Oh yeah. 
Also, the tsunami WILL leave condensation on top of you mod. 
Guaranteed, but it doesn't leak juice unless you over squonk.
When I use the tsunami, I just walk around with a little "lappie" in my pocket and give it a wipe now and then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raslin (28/9/16)

Well I guess there no such thing a a perfect attie. Just pulled the trigger, I can't wait to give it a go.


----------



## GerritVisagie (28/9/16)

Let us know what you think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raslin (28/9/16)

Will do.


----------

